# What are you good at?/Creativity/what doesn't matter?



## Avocatore (Nov 8, 2007)

Everyone is good at something, even if it's sleeping. So tell me what you can do. 

Also, do you have a creative outlet? An outlet can be very helpful. 

And finally, and more importantly, what are you rubbish at, but it doesn't matter?
---

I'm quite academic - I've generally had good grades in humanities and have a first class degree. I'm also not a bad swimmer, although I probably wouldn't get any medals any time soon. I plan to do a scuba diving course. 

I write fiction and poetry, which are an excellent outlet when I have the motivation to create. I also enjoy cooking, which isn't as arty, but is definitely satisfying. 

Finally, I'm rubbish at playing the guitar (which I haven't done for a while because I left it at home) and singing, but that doesn't matter. I've also recently started playing darts so I'm a bit rubbish at that as well at the moment, but practice makes perfect.


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm good at cooking. I disagree with you though, cooking can be an art.  I wish I could start over career-wise and be a caterer.

I get most of my creativity out by cooking. I also draw every now and again even though I'm not particularly good at it. I have comic ideas but I can't draw well enough to get them out of my head and onto paper.

I've never been able to play the guitar or piano very well. The only instrument I was OK at was the French horn. Not the most practical of instruments. But it doesn't matter because if I'm feeling musical I can always sing by myself in the car.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

sports
computers
working on cars
anything electronic
social interaction ok bad joke....


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's all so great Avocatore, Djinn, and 2Talkative. 

Piano
Journaling
Keeping Healthy
Learning
Making my days meaningful as if it were my last
Trying my best to help people
Learning about myself

Those are my number ones.

Good for reminding me on my positives. I really like the idea Avocatore. Thanks.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## Avocatore (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh yes, cooking can be an art, but not when I do it.


----------



## Sean_Catlin (Dec 7, 2007)

Ive taken the thing of staying in on my own in a good way by learning 3d modeling been doing it ffor 4 years now,funny thing is i always hated art.I can easily relax with 3d modeling because i have to concentrate on what im doing.Can post my work if anybody is interested.I mainly model vehicles.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I am becoming America's foremost noted post-it note artist. Pics to follow.


----------



## Avocatore (Nov 8, 2007)

No one has answered the 'it doesn't matter' bit yet. :-(


----------



## j35us (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm good at remembering things and thinking logically. I guess that made good at programming aswell. Oh and yeah I guess I'm good at sleeping :b 

Something I'm not good at, but it doesn't really matter.... well not to me anyway.
I suck at keeping my room neat and clean, it's a mess really lol, I've got three trashcans worth of trash in and around one trashcan and then there's the clothes and dust everywhere.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

1. I'm good at thinking deeply about just about anything.

2. I like photography, and I'm learning to play the guitar. I also like creating funny songs, but I rarely share them.

3. I'm rubbish when it comes to a lot of hands-on activities, but most of those things don't matter to me.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

1. I am good at talking about philosophy and spirituality. 
2. I don't have any concrete ones... but I want to develop them. 
3. I am rubbish at getting things done fast.


----------



## GreyFox08 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm pretty darn good at drawing (definitely the best at something that's right in front of me). I can also draw comics and stuff, although I don't always have the most interest/incentive to sit down and do art stuff, when I can't think of how to ever really show anyone else my work (in real life at least...I have a deviant art page..maybe a couple pieces on my facebook page).

I'm also pretty good at writing, although it takes me so long to figure out how to word stuff...I'm convinced that I take the longest to write any paper that's assigned in my AP English 12 class...but I always get an A- or better. I really would like to do more writing...I recently tried to develop an idea for a story and actually sort of started writing it, and it reminded me of when I was in about 4th or 5th grade and wrote a pretty long story (it was around 30-40 pages I think, non double-spaced  ). It's a really fun and satisfying thing to do once I start doing it. And it seems easier than doing art stuff, almost, since you don't need to concentrate so much on proportions or whatever, just writing.

I guess I'm good at talking about something that I'm interested in for a long period of time. But I can rarely find a time where it seems appropriate to talk about anything like that...and most people do small talk, most of the time, which I find difficult and awkward to do. I almost feel like I want to talk about more 'meaningful' stuff, and hopefully someday I'll strike a balance where I'll feel comfortable just saying a few things sometimes and not worrying so much about talking 'a bunch' or whatever.

I'd say my brain is the opposite of thinking logically, so I've always had trouble with Math and programming (when I had one class of it last year). But that makes sense, since I'm more into Art and (listening to) music. I also analyze things a lot, which has helped me in school and in planning my time a TON. I think I just take a lot of stuff for granted and don't think about it much...I wish there was some way that others could know about my positive qualities without me just simply saying them...which obviously doesn't work and would just sound selfish..so I don't know what to do really, except make some small steps forward and then eventually people would know me better... I guess..


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm good at drawing.

Also apparently my writing is good. Most people seem to like my writing, but the majority of the time I'm unsatisfied with my writing.

I'm terrible at sports.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

ima decent ball player (basketball) , and i do love it....

i like to write poetry also, more like raps though, but im not sayin im the greatest, but im alright....

but playing basketball is my ****...i do get alot of respect in basketball...only because i know when to pass and shoot, and all that.....basketball is pretty much my outlet to everthing...i just love being on the court, and having the ball, and knowing that no-one can stop me....cause thats the way it is...i love my jumper  ....i just love it....i think its sexy lol....cause ive seen my shot on tape, and i love the way it looks....


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm good at sharing a smile with someone who obviously shares my self-esteem. I'm good at meaningful conversation. I'm good at compassion and empathy. I'm not good at small-talk. I'm not good at playing the cello (but I love it). I'm not good at swimming (but I love it).


----------



## Avocatore (Nov 8, 2007)

All good stuff.


----------



## jeepy97_21 (Nov 2, 2005)

I am very booksmart. I feel that I can take on ANY subject if I put my mind to it. I am especially good at math.

When it comes to common sense I am dumb as hell lol. It's like the common sense stuff, I run on autopilot while I am thinking about "newtons laws of motion" or even just thinking about something that happened a week ago. Maybe its just a concentration problem. Sometimes ill be driving down the road and completely go the wrong direction, because my mind is on some other tangent.

When doing something on paper, I can do about anything but without paper cant keep track of things in my mind. Yes a lot of people actually think I am stupid but I got straight A's in school. 

I can read a 200 page book in a couple days and then be able to write down what the book was all about, in very good detail. If I tried to tell someone what the book was about, I'd get all flustered and screw it up.

I have always been good at spelling and was at many spelling bees.

I used to have a hard time understanding mechanical things, until I went through a lot of college involving this. Through repetiton and effort, I can grasp the concept no problem.

I was always good with computers, just sort of come natural to me. 

When someone "tells" me how to do something, I have a hard time learning it. Even when someone "shows" me how, I have a small amount of difficulty, but give me a manual telling me how to do it, and I will get it every time.


----------



## PockyGirl (Jan 21, 2008)

1.I can't think of anything I'm good at. Well I get told I'm good with putting on makeup and that I have alot patince(sp) when it comes to working with children. I volenteered in highschool in a Preschool and Kindergarden class. I feel better now..
2.Drawing(terrible at it) and Writing
3.drawing,cooking, and sports


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

since kindergarden ive been good at getting high grades in school. right now im a freshman and my gpa is a 3.9.

also im good at dancing :banana . i just made drill team :boogie ! im half black, half filippino so i guess when i dance my black side comes out.

i cant sing at all! it doesnt matter anyway because i dont want to become a singer.


----------

